# Latex free , non toxic rubber paint?



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Greetings all.

I found this - 




Its a Flexible rubber like paint for coating foams thats latex free and looks pretty durable and weather proof.

anyone used it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't used it - or heard of it until now - but it looks really versatile, particularly for costumes.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome, I was looking for paint like this for a costume I'm designing, acrylic type paints have a tendenecy to crack or flake off when flexed. I'll definitely give this a try, thanks for posting.


----------

